# iPad pro, stylet et dessin



## Ealdu (16 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Dessinatrice amateur sur tablette depuis leur origine (cela fait ancien combattant) j'ai renoncé à dessiner sur iPad, ne trouvant aucun stylet correct sous iOS. Et pourtant j'ai tout testé: gomme, palette, Bluetooth...

Depuis quelques mois, j'ai acquis un galaxy note pro que j'apprécie beaucoup pour cette fonction. J'ai gardé mon iPad pour tout le reste, je préfère Apple comme système. 

Par contre il existe très peu de bons logiciels sous Android, comparé à l'appstore, et j'aimerai revenir sur iOS, et n'utiliser qu'une seule tablette.

Si vous avez l'iPad pro et le stylet, est-ce que le dessin est vraiment très agréable sur cette tablette? L'Apple pencil est-il aussi fluide et facile à utiliser que le Wacom du note? Mon but est vraiment le croquis, le dessin sans prétention professionnelle ni publication.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses. [emoji4]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Décembre 2015)

La question a été répondu mille fois sur le forum, dans des tests sur igen, dans des tests partout sur le web... Une simple recherche Google te donnera des milliers de site avec les réponses à tes questions...


----------



## Ealdu (20 Décembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais les recherches, je les ai faites et les tests je les ai lus.... "des milliers de réponses", j'aurai aimé!

Je demande juste aux personnes qui ont acquis un iPad pro dans le désir de faire aussi du croquis, du dessin sur cette tablette de me donner leur impressions sur ce point précis.
Je ne recherche pas un test du stylet ni de l'iPad pro.

J'ai un iPad Air, mais le dessin, que ce soit avec les stylet Wacom, jot et et autre dagi me donne pas satisfaction. Je cherche donc juste des retour sur l'usage de l'Apple stylet avec sketchbook, procreate, auryn ink, inspire, Artrage ......


----------

